# Home sugar cane crushing?



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

We went to a heritage farm/museum last year and saw a wonderful little gadget. The farm grew sugar cane and used a small crusher to juice their cane. It was bolted onto the top of a heavy pole with a long thin pole slotted into the top that was turned which turned the gears which pulled the cane in and crushed it so the juice poured out a spout on the bottom.

I have been searching teh web trying to find one like it to buy or plans for one to build as I just planted my sugar cane and dont want to get to fall and NOT be ready.

Does anyone have a link or name or plans for a SMALL sugar cane juicer/crusher?

The one we saw at the Heritage place was only about eight inches across and about six inches tall.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2012)

http://www.syrupmakers.com/mills/

http://www.southernsyrupmakers.com/

http://www.southernmatters.com/sugarcane/index.htm


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/501046071/Best_price_Mannually_sugar_cane_juice.html

Something like this would work great but I am sooooo not shipping it from China!

Does anyone know of an American company making a manual crusher that wont crush my bank account?


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Unm...64134687?pt=Folk_Art&hash=item4ab4fe261f#shId

Would this be strong enough to crush cane? My gran always told us it would crush our hand and snatch it right off our arm! Did she perhaps exaggerate?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

There are still American made cane mills to be found for sale. But not NEW mills. These will all be antiques, but they are still to be found.

Look at some of the links I posted above. You may have to be patient, but the mills will show. I just saw one come across the syrupmakers list the other day.

The clothes wringer would break pretty fast.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

A.T. Hagan said:


> There are still American made cane mills to be found for sale. But not NEW mills. These will all be antiques, but they are still to be found.
> 
> Look at some of the links I posted above. You may have to be patient, but the mills will show. I just saw one come across the syrupmakers list the other day.
> 
> The clothes wringer would break pretty fast.


How well will an antique stand up to actual use? I wont have a ton of cane but I (I hope!) will have enough to make a few jars of syrup and I really dont want to get a few done and my wonderful antique breaks.

I found a small cane press from Brazil for under $400 including shipping. If I start saving now I might just be able to afford it come fall.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

If you're really going to get into this as a serious investment of your time I suggest you join the mailing list and read the archives.

http://lists.syrupmakers.net/mailman/listinfo/syrupmakers

You can sometimes find a mill ready to use as-is, but they sometimes need to be rebuilt. It's all very doable considering they're made of cast iron.

Those little mills cranked by hand are meant for the fresh juice market. OK if you're going to be drinking it, but if you're going to be making syrup you really need a mill built for the job.

There are folks out there who have a lot of experience and who can help you find resources, but you've got to go where they are. The links I posted above are the best of what I've found so far.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

A.T. Hagan said:


> If you're really going to get into this as a serious investment of your time I suggest you join the mailing list and read the archives.
> 
> http://lists.syrupmakers.net/mailman/listinfo/syrupmakers
> 
> ...


Thanks A.T. I will get on the mailing list asap. I dont plan to invest a HUGE amount of time into sugar cane processing but I want to do the job right.


----------

